# Sunroof



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a problem with the fit of the sunroof, it does not leak or create windnoise, it just does not fit flush around the seal. In particular the rear edge is uneven, The dealer spent a day taking it out and in again, but it is still not right. Anyone else had this problem, any solutions?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

For clarification, is this the factory sunroof?


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Further clarification - 
It is the sliding glass section that does not fit flush with the housing.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Further clarification -
> It is the sliding glass section that does not fit flush with the housing. *


I never heard of that problem but I`m sure the fix is new glass. Go to the Hardcore section and ask him. It is called Fridays with Hardcore. He`ll get the answer for you and even suggest how to approach the dealer. Good Luck


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks will check out Hardcore.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Thanks will check out Hardcore. *


 I put a reply in the hardcore section.
Thanks.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I put a reply in the hardcore section.
> Thanks. *


Just read it Pal, My puter crashed and I repaired it I thought but no good. Went out and got another one yesterday and I`m up and running. Did you send me a pm?


----------

